# Oil in spark plug well,



## jackpmcmahon (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a 2002 passat v6 with 100k miles (just got it in last few months) I changed the oil yesterday and wanted to take a look at the plugs. 2 of the plugs had oil in the plug well. Guessing there might have been 1/2 an inch oil oil that collected around the outside of 2 of the plugs, they were also on both sides of the block. Any suggestions,???


----------



## jackpmcmahon (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Oil in spark plug well, (jackpmcmahon)*

I think I just answered my own question, leaky valve covers sound good to anyone???
think this will fix me up?
\\http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B5-FWD-V6_30v/Engine/Timing/ES1686/


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Oil in spark plug well, (jackpmcmahon)*

Check the PCV system before changing the VC gaskets. It is frequently a pressure build-up in the heads due to a clogged PCV that causes them to leak.


----------



## jackpmcmahon (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Oil in spark plug well, (tryin2vw)*

Sounds good, I will be looking into that tomorrow, thanks for the info.


----------



## 2001 Variant (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Oil in spark plug well, (jackpmcmahon)*

If you do the gaskets I would also do the cam adjuster seal and gasket. They are frequent leaking points as well. But check the PCV first. It might stop leaking although if you have a lot of oil in the wells already it might be too late.
I had the same problem with oil in the wells closest to the firewall (and much less in the center and nothing in the front). I changed the PCV which reduced leakage but it didn't cure it completely. Also the cam adjuster gaskets were still leaking.
ECS also sells a full set for about 85 bucks that includes the vc gaskets, a tube of sealant that you'll need as well as the cam adjuster seal and gasket (all for both heads). The kit also includes cam plugs and cam seals but you won't install those unless you want to take the timing belt off (which you actually might be due for if it wasn't done as scheduled in the past).
There are some other places that have similar kits cheaper but with free shipping and good experiences in the past I went with ECS again.
I did the passenger side yesterday and plan to do the driver side next weekend or so (hoping and checking that the passenger side stays dry first). It's a big pita but doable. For the cam adjuster seals you'll also need VW tool 3366 to compress the tensioner while you work underneath it. ECS has it for 40 but you can get it elsewhere for much less. I paid about 25 with super fast shipping from samstagsales.com.


----------

